
Want to Create a Keyboard for the PinePhone? - josteink
https://www.pine64.org/2020/07/29/invitation-to-play-along/
======
josteink
Title taken from the similar Reddit-thread[1] since I found that title
significantly more informative.

Hope that’s ok.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PINE64official/comments/i00xpk/want...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PINE64official/comments/i00xpk/want_to_create_a_keyboard_for_the_pinephone/)

